# Pyrenees pawing small baby goats



## Clancy (7 mo ago)

Clancy our LGD has taken care of our goats since he was a puppy now after 9 years I'm introducing a couple of babies just weaned. I'm afraid he is going to inadvertently harm them as he seems to want to paw them (I think to keep them from running away) and is trying to get under them at their torso. He's not agressive or vicious but he once killed a baby rabbit and kept licking it to come back to life. I'm keeping them separated unless I am there watching until I hope he can be trusted to leave them be.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don’t allow him to do that.

Discipline right away.


----------

